# Help with different butt wraps and designs?



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Im kinda new to rod building, ive only built 4 so far but nothing really fancy as far as wraps and designs. Is there any books, dvds, or software that you would recomend for me to learn this? It looks pretty hard with all of the different threads and patterns.. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/Crosswrapping%20Tutorials/CrossWrap%20B%20D%20Ehler.pdf


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

go to mudhole.com and order dale clemens book(100 patterns) or billy vivonas book(60 patterns) best 80$ you will ever spend,both books explain the basics and some of the finer details.also get on toms site at rodbuilder.org and order his bi-monthly mag,the site has some of the best and world reknowned builders posting daily,an excellent Q&A forum,an excellent library feature,and some of the best sponsors,and last but not least -ask questions-don't be afraid,we all started out screwing up simple diamonds and are more than happy to help out


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello,
The two books he is telling you about are great, I have both and enjoy them very much. If you don't want to spend a fortune to start with you can purchase either small booklet from Flexcoat. They are called " step by step " and give all the details for wrapping flags, maze, diamonds and a few others. These are great for beginners or new rod builders and cost about $5.00 each. I think mudhole has them also.

Hope that helps. Enjoy wrapping. If you get frustrated, stop and come back later. It is fun to catch fish on something you built.

Lee


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks alot for the responses guys! I have a book and 2 dvds on order, i cant wait to see how i do. Im gonna makr sure i practice on somethin that i can throw across the shop just in case i get mad haha. Thanks again guys!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

gonefishin703 said:


> Thanks alot for the responses guys! I have a book and 2 dvds on order, i cant wait to see how i do. Im gonna makr sure i practice on somethin that i can throw across the shop just in case i get mad haha. Thanks again guys!


a good practice material is 1/2" cpvc,cheap enuf to throw at any wall in the shop


----------

